# PeltierKühlung?



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

*PeltierKühlung?*

Hey,bringt es was die CPU mit nem Peltierelement zu Kühlen? Und sagt jetz nich nein wegen dem Stromverbrauch...

Mein dad meinte man könnte doch eins benutzen mit so 60-100W und das einfahc unter den Scythe Infinity....


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Abgesehen vom Stromverbrauch sollte man bei einem Peltierelement immer berücksichtigen, dass es selbst nicht zur Kühlung beiträgt, sondern die Wärme nur schneller verlagert. Wenn also die "Endstation" nicht durchdacht ist, erreichst du eher den gegenteiligen Effekt und heizt das Gehäuse auf.
Davon abgesehen kannst du dich bei deinem Vorhaben an existierenden Modellen wie Titans Ammanda orientieren.


----------



## Oliver (9. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Luftgekühlte Peltierelemente im PC-Bereich kann man in der Regel vergessen. Da wird sich an den Temperaturen absolut nichts ändern, außer nach oben.

Außerdem reicht ein 60-100W TEC für eine moderne CPU gar nicht aus. Für C2Ds sollte es schon ein 320 Watt Peltier sein. Und selbst dann, sind die Temperaturen eines C2D immer noch im positiven Bereich unter Last. Dazu kommt noch, dass Peltierelemente ein leistungsstarkes Netzteil brauchen (kein PC-Netzteil, sondern ein 12V-Spezialnetzteil). Diese sind recht teuer und in ausreichender Dimensionierung auch sehr schwer zu finden.


----------



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Ja mein dad hatte mir das so erklärt.. das Peltier wird auf der einen seite Warm und je nach der Tempdifferents des Peltiers auf der andern Seite kalt und wnen ich die warme seite einigermaßen kalt halten kann dürfte auf der kalten seite ziehmlich was los sein...


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Peltiere sind für aktive Kühlungen absolut untauglich!

Die taugen nur um zu kühlen was nicht heizt...


----------



## Oliver (9. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Ja, aber ohne sehr gute Wasserkühlung kannst du die warme Seite nicht kalt genug halten. Und wie gesagt, die Zeiten in denen man ein 100W Peltier benutzen konnte, sind eindeutig vorbei.


----------



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Ja gut aber ich nehm die MACS mal als beispiel... hab davon inBewertungen gelesen das da leute nen Q6600 nach 4stunden prime auf 25-30°C hatten.


----------



## Oliver (9. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Das ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Das war niemals die Coretemp, es sei denn die Umgebungstemperatur lag bei -20C. Ein übertakteter Core 2 Duo (Zweikernprozessor) wird von einem guten 320W Peltier unter Last genauso warm wie bei einer guten Wasserkühlung.

Mit aktiviertem EIST, Leerlauf und IHD-Temperatursensor stimmen die angegebenen Werte vielleicht, unter Last sind diese aber utopisch.


----------



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

lol gut dan bleib ich doch bei der Luftkühlung per Infinity und spaar mal für ne Wakü(falls das bei dem kommendem 45nm penry quad noch nötig is)


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ja, aber ohne sehr gute Wasserkühlung kannst du die warme Seite nicht kalt genug halten. Und wie gesagt, die Zeiten in denen man ein 100W Peltier benutzen konnte, sind eindeutig vorbei.


Generell sagt man, wenn man schon Pelztiere für die Kühlung nutzen möchte, das die Leistung davon etwa doppelt so hoch wie das des zu kühlenden Körpers sein sollte.

Also reichen 100W durchaus noch, solang man nicht übertaktet, wenn man von 100W der CPUs ausgeht, braucht man aber wirklich 200W...

Dazu kommt noch, das diese Geräte AFAIK für 14,4V ausgelegt sind und eben nicht für 12V...

Wie mans auch dreht und wendet, Pelztiere sind nicht wirklich eine Option.

PS: ob LuKü oder WaKü spielt keine Rolle, wichtig ist die Oberfläche des Kühlers, die bei WaKü etwas größer sein kann, denn am Ende ist eine WaKü auch ein LuKü, denn die Wärme wird vom Wasser ja meist zu einem Wärmetauscher geführt...


----------



## SoF (9. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

eigentlich schon alles gesagt, nur eins wollt ich nochmal rausheben: Die Effizienz der Teile ist einfach mies. "Die maximale thermische Leistung beträgt etwa 50 - 54 % der elektrischen Leistungsaufnahme." 
Weitere nützliche Dinge und Berechnungen zu Peltierelementen gibts auch hier - fand ich so als Übersicht nochmal sehr hilfreich


----------



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Zu diesem ne Wakü is auch nur ne Lukü... mag imprinzip richtig sein.. dafür bleibt meine CPU weitaus Kühler^^


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (12. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Die einzige wirklich sinnvolle Möglichkeit für die Unterbringung eines Pelztiers wär es, es in den Wakü-Kreislauf zu integrieren und so die Wassertemp knapp unter der Umgebungstemp zu bekommen. Ob sich der große (Bastel-)Aufwand lohnt ist eine andere Frage.
Zusätzlich müsste man eine Schaltung einbauen, mit der man das Pelztier kontrollieren könnte um bei weniger Belastung Strom zu sparen.

   ==> Mit dieser Tachnik könnte man aber auf jeden Fall einige Grad                        herausholen, allerdings bei sehr großem Aufwand.

MfG Julian


----------



## Hardygamer (12. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

naja.. sowas hat ich auch shconmal in Planung,einen Secundär Kreislauf,der ein Peltier und somit der Primär Kreislauf Kühlt^^ NT's dafür hab ich.. die haben 24Vund 240W mit dme passenden Wiederstand kein ding^^


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Jo kann ich bestätigen... Peltierelemente bringen bei aktiver Kühlung eigentlich nix. Haben mal Testweise eins zwischen CPU und Wasserkühler verbaut. Die ersten paar Minuten war die temperatur Differenz echt enorm. Aber mit der zeit wenn das Wasser sich erwärmt gleichen sich die Temperaturen zwischen Wasser und CPU ziemlich an... Gerade mal ein unterschied von ca. 2°C. Wenn man bedenkt was das Peltierelement gekostet hat lohnt sich das eigentlich überhaupt nicht.

Hab einen Minikühlschrank da passen 5x 1L Flaschen rein *gg* der wird auch durch ein Peltierelement runtergekühlt und das recht effektiv. ca. 20° Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Innen- und Außentemperatur


----------



## taks (22. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

wie heiss wird denn die warme seite von so nem ding?


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

also die kalte seite war auf jedem fall bei unter 0°C  die warme seite war bei ca 50 oder 60°C kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber wenn man den finger draufhält is das ordentlich heiß


----------



## Iron-Shio (6. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Entsteht bei der Peltier-Kühlung Kondenswasser am Sockel? Das wohl möglich gefriert und beim ausschalten des PC taut? Wasser ist das einzinste was mich daran hindert, mir mal eine Peltier-Lukü zu testen. 

Ich erinnre nochmal:  ICH  ---> ANGST vor H²O im Rechner.


----------



## der8auer (6. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

kommt drauf an wie leistungsstark dein pelztierchen ist  
ich hatte mal eins mit ca. 30Watt, das wurde nur ca. 20°C kalt, da bildet sich kein kondenswasser aber das leistungsstarke mit ca 135 Watt kam definitiv unter 0°C und da hat sich schon kondenswasser gebildet.
 ich hatte allerdings nur auf der heißen seite einen kühler drauf und kann deswegen nich sagen ob und wieviel kondenswasser sich bildet wenn das peltierelement auf einer CPU befestigt ist. müsste man irgendwie testen


----------



## Iron-Shio (7. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Ich frag mich wie ich das auffangen will !?


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

ich hätte einfach an ein paar lüfter um die CPU herum gedacht


----------



## Iron-Shio (7. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Und was machen die? ^^ Ich meine das Wasser würde tauen, wenn der Rechner aus ist...aber die Lüfter wären es dann auch...^^ oder haben die die Kondenswasser-Ablagerungen verhindert? ich glaube bei unter 0°C könnte das ehr Kondenswasser fördernd sein...
ich befürchte ich muss das selber austesten ^^


----------



## Oliver (8. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Ab welcher Temperatur sich Konsenswasser bildet, hängt von der relativen Luftfeuchtigkeit deines Raumes ab. Da gibt es ganz tolle Tabellen im Netz. Einige Grad unterhalb der Raumtemperatur dürfte es bereits zu Problemen führen. Beim Einsatz eines leistungsstarken Peltier-Elementes muss das zu kühlende Objekt ausreichend isoliert werden.


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

jupp aber ich glaube nicht, dass ein peltierelement eine laufende CPU unter 0°C runterkühlen kann. ist ja schon ne enorme wärmemenge


----------



## santa clause (20. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist von nem kollegen, er hat seinen 3500+ damit übertaktet auf -6°C laufen.
ich denke mal mit einer entsprechenden cpu kann man das kondenswasser verhindern.
ansonsten sorgt ein peltierelement ja nur für den temp.-unterschied, also kann man ja einfach die kühlung des pe etwas runterdrehen (freezer64pro@sehr warm )

er hat sein normales netzteil benutzt, jedoch sollte man auf vernünftige kabel achten, da sein pe zumindest 80w strom zog :>. afaik hat es 20 gekostet.


----------



## Iron-Shio (20. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Ich wollt...mit Wasser nichts zu tun haben - im Rechner...und hab mir gedacht dann nimm ich Strom zum kühlen....Pustekuchen. ^^


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*



Iron-Shio schrieb:


> Ich wollt...mit Wasser nichts zu tun haben - im Rechner...und hab mir gedacht dann nimm ich Strom zum kühlen....Pustekuchen. ^^


 
Ja da ist glaube ich jede Kühlemethode unter Raumtemperatur Problematisch weil sich dann auf jeden Fall Kondenswasser bildet.


----------



## Oliver (21. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Gegen Kondeswasserbildung hilft eine gute Isolation.


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Gegen Kondeswasserbildung hilft eine gute Isolation.


 
Ja bei Schläuchen kann ich mir auch vorstellen wie aber wenn ich ein Peltierelement zwischen der CPU und einem Wasserkühler befestige kann ichs mir nicht richtig vorstellen.


----------



## Oliver (21. November 2007)

*AW: PeltierKühlung?*

Das Peltier wird nicht direkt auf die CPU geschnallt, sondern auf ein Kupferstück. Damit ist zum einen der Anpressdruck und damit die Leistung um einiges höher und die Temperatur bleibt konstanter. Isoloert wird sowohl der Wasserkühler, als auch das Mainboawrd von allen Seiten. Wenn es rund um das Peltier-Element komplett luftdicht ist, kühlt sich die Luft im Inneren der Isolation mit dem Peltier ab und es entsteht keine Kondensation.


----------

